# Would you play Animal crossing on mobile?



## Marc Franks (Apr 15, 2016)

If the Nintendo "NX" is capable of connecting to mobile devices would you download a animal crossing game onto your mobile device and play it? (A Rumor)

I can see where Nintendo is going with their mobile market, they want to bring there casual games closer to casual gamers on mobile. and Animal crossing is a casual game that appeals to all age groups, both male and female gamers, Impressive isn't it?

Now im not saying a animal crossing game on a mobile platform will be the same as the traditional games we play on the Nintendo 3DS & Nintendo Wii, We could get something entirely new and not expected like Animal crossing amiibo festival.

What type of game would you think it would be, It would probably have to be something that would utilize the animal crossing cards so my personal thoughts is that If Nintendo does bring animal crossing onto the mobile platform i can see it being a social / card game almost like Miitomo but at the same time nothing like it.


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 15, 2016)

I won't be able to play an Animal Crossing game on mobile since I live in the Philippines, and Nintendo currently doesn't have Philippines in their list of countries.

It'll probably be a freemium social game. That means everything you do will probably take like a million hours or so. If they decide this one to be a 'Pay once' game, then I'll be much more happier. Freemium games get me on my nerves, and the sheer amount of them makes me crazy.
please no in-app purchases


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

No, I wouldn't. Because I imagine a mobile phone wouldn't be able to handle all that data and just lag too much.


----------



## Marc Franks (Apr 16, 2016)

I see what you mean, The mobile games that don't require in app purchse dont update as much either saving lots of space in your phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There are many games that have similar graphical ability already on mobile app store, And they could lower the graphic quality to not make it so heavy.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 16, 2016)

AppleCiderPie said:


> There are many games that have similar graphical ability already on mobile app store, And they could lower the graphic quality to not make it so heavy.



Most mobiles are way past 3DS level in terms of graphical capabilities, so yeah, that shouldn't really be an issue.

I just feel like the touchscreen controllers would be crumby. That's my only concern.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 16, 2016)

I play Castaway Paradise which is kinda an AC/HM mix and the controllers and loading times are just unbearable.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 16, 2016)

Animal Crossing is actually one of the few games I would actually consider playing on a mobile.


----------



## pumpkin king (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah I would, sounds like a cool idea


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2016)

It would be really neat if there was like an "open world" Animal Crossing type game, where you can discover and visit different towns and design your house to be all special and people can visit it, maybe vote on it/rate it or something like HHD. And you can hang out with all of the other players, visit their homes, kind of like a more social version or the game or something and you could earn "bells" to buy stuff from the shop, and I'm sure as all mobile games there would be options to spend real money to buy coins and stuff.


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I would probably download it, yes! If it was expensive? Eh, maybe would consider it, if it was like 10 bucks or something like the Minecraft PE, then no. I would have to see what it was about first. But I think that would be a cute idea and that it's definitely a possibility in the future. Maybe it'll just be a minigame or something, or maybe something different yet more simple. My only complaint would be the tiny screen on my iPhone, though, lol.


----------



## kazaf (Apr 23, 2016)

This would be a good idea. But it also depends on the price and how it's played. I think it's best on a DS with two screens. Not sure how it will work on one screen and how it will play etc. Depends on the mechanics of the game.


----------



## acnl t (Apr 23, 2016)

Nah, too many controls for a mobile device


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Apr 24, 2016)

Nonononononono and no and did I mention no?


----------



## Threads (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm not personally a fan of the idea but if it happened I'd definitely check it out.

Whether I actually stick with it and play it a lot or not is a different story though. Miitomo was really fun for a few days but then I just ended up deleting it to make room on my phone. Hopefully it improves on that when it comes to things to do and overall content.

More than an actual mobile game though I'd love to see a companion app to whatever the next AC game is. It would be amazing to make patterns from pictures that you've taken and such.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think so. I prefer to play games on a different console so I can look stuff up (eg: guides) on my phone.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd give it a go, but I would probably get sick of it really quick.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 25, 2016)

YES if it could connect to my DS and i could check my town anywhere


----------



## Marc Franks (Apr 28, 2016)

Nintendo announced animal crossing game coming to mobile, I predicted it and was right.


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 28, 2016)

Even yet more proof the 3DS is being done in by mobile when you start having some of the biggest IP's put on mobile. Pokemon was a given, it's not 100% Nintendo's, but Animal Crossing IS, so there you go, they're moving more and more into the mobile space. Fanboys don't want to admit it, but with the report today saying Nintendo expects to sell as many 3DS systems in the full year of 2017 as they sold in just the launch month of March, 2011, the handwriting is on the wall, it's a dying system, and mobile is the reason why. If you can't beat them, join them, and that's what Nintendo did with DeNA, and Animal Crossing is just one of many IP's getting the mobile treatment... RIP Nintendo dedicated handhelds, your days are numbered...


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 28, 2016)

---


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

probably not  I really do not like spending time on the phone. I would much prefer being comfortable at home using my consoles.


----------



## VillagerPurchaser (May 2, 2016)

I'm foreseeing micro pay for bells.


----------



## BronzeElf (May 3, 2016)

My phone can barely run Miitomo, never mind whatever train wreck of data usage this thing is gonna be.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 4, 2016)

Absolutely not. My phone like my PC are just tools for communication, I do not game on either one.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Probably not, I don't think all the controlling and mechanics would do it justice to be honest and we don't need more touch screen things. And yeah I can see it being turned into a f2p/micro-transactions crap in the end.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

I already play app games, so why not?

I really hope it works on tablets and not just smartphones, I only have a tablet, not a smartphone, and I've seen a lot of people describe it as a "smartphone" game.

My only fear is that it might be laggy?


----------



## Blue Cup (May 4, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> *Even yet more proof the 3DS is being done in by mobile when you start having some of the biggest IP's put on mobile.* Pokemon was a given, it's not 100% Nintendo's, but Animal Crossing IS, so there you go, they're moving more and more into the mobile space. Fanboys don't want to admit it, but with the report today saying Nintendo expects to sell as many 3DS systems in the full year of 2017 as they sold in just the launch month of March, 2011, the handwriting is on the wall, it's a dying system, and mobile is the reason why. If you can't beat them, join them, and that's what Nintendo did with DeNA, and Animal Crossing is just one of many IP's getting the mobile treatment... RIP Nintendo dedicated handhelds, your days are numbered...



...What? Did you even read any of the articles or even the announcement itself?

These are just companion apps. It's not going to be Animal Crossing as it is on a console or handheld; It's going to offer more gameplay than Miitomo sure, but it's not going to be a full Animal Crossing experience. It's stated right there in the press release that they're going to enhance the next major Animal Crossing experience on home consoles(oddly enough, unofficially confirming that one is indeed in development for NX). Nintendo has said over and over again that they would never release a full game on phones. Think of this more as the island program from Animal Crossing GC.

And of course the 3DS is being phased out! The NX console and handheld both launch next year. The 3DS is old and outdated now.


----------



## sock (May 4, 2016)

Probably not unfortunately. I don't like playing anything on my phone as the touch screen is annoying, it's old and laggy, and I just don't like not having steady controls. If there is an app I will try it out obviously but I think it would get annoying really quickly for me 

But I'm pretty sure they'll never release a full game on mobile, just a side app like Miitomo.


----------



## spamurai (May 5, 2016)

Did this thread predict Nintendo's announcement? xD


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

Honestly, no, I would not. Considering data plans and the like, depending on what the game's requirements were it might drive up my bill, and I'm not really okay with that.  If it was like an app that you download once and don't need to be online (3g or wifi whatever) at all to play it, then... why not put it out as a handheld game like Wild World and New Leaf? I guess if you don't have any restrictions on your mobile plan then it could work for some people, but for me the screen would be too small to accomnodate comfortable play, and the bill is a huge factor in my consideration. Nope nope nope.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 5, 2016)

Yes, I'd play. Whether or not I stick with it depends on how much it ties into the main series of games!


----------



## Twisterheart (May 6, 2016)

It depends on the type of game. If it's just a little mini game type thing that doesn't really tie into the main series, most likely not. But if it were like a regular game (like New Leaf) I probably would. I could only imagine what the controls would be like though. Like how would you dig holes? Or swing your net?


----------



## Blue Cup (May 6, 2016)

I'd assume tapping in the direction of whatever you are after, ala Wild World.


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2016)

It depends on what the features are.


----------



## Xylia (May 7, 2016)

No. My phone would lag like crazy and I'm predicting the game will have to take up a lot of space if you mean like a game like AC:WW/AC:NL.  Plus I don't like too much hardcore tapping cause the past AC:WW gives you a controller for a reason..


----------



## v0x (May 8, 2016)

as long as its not jumpin on the micropay trend ill play it, but i hope it will be similar to the main animal crossing games.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 8, 2016)

No. On a game that has any sort of proper movement and placement? Why? It's much more easy to handle on the 3DS. I don't want to tap about a town and tap a door and tap a villager, it just feels more... precise when I'm doing it with the 3DS. Not to mention, I hate touching the screen. I love having the option to A a touch screen, which is impossible when your device literally revolves around me tapping it.


----------



## tsukune_713 (May 9, 2016)

i will probably be downloading it but i doubt its gonna be an actual game, and would probably be better if people dont expect it to be anything like any of the games, itll probably some kind of minigame/ collecting app


----------



## Greggy (May 13, 2016)

Nah. Just like Miitomo, the game won't probably be available in my country anyway. Rooting my phone is too much of a hassle.


----------



## kazaf (May 13, 2016)

It seems there are some speculation that it's free to download and play. So I'll probably check it out.


----------



## cofffin (May 14, 2016)

i would if i could, but tbh my phone is just awful. i doubt it would even work, i cant even get lineplay to work on it lol


----------



## spamurai (May 18, 2016)

Nintendo and TBT have joined forces to create a digital TBT collectible market app, filled with IRL money in-app purchases and TBT have kept us in the dark this whole time.... maybe.... not xD

The more I think about it though, the more I think it'll be cool.
Maybe it'll connect to Happy Home Network and we just have to rate homes to earn in-game credits for buying things like clothes and furniture for a house or something...


----------



## Rabirin (May 19, 2016)

I think I would, it'd probably be a little hard to control and frustrating at times but I think i'd enjoy it! It'd be even more portable than the 3DS because you can use your phone anywhere for example when you're waiting for class. Whereas it'll look a little strange if you just pull a 3DS out and start playing animal crossing. Hopefully it's not like one of those games that requires 20 hours just to water the plants or something, or you can speed it up if you have a certain currency. Those kind of games are annoying.  I'd just nope out from buying the game if it was like that. Honestly though i'm such a sucker for animal crossing, anything that even appears to be a main game of animal crossing I will buy it no matter how much it costs. However, if it's something like what I just described I don't think i'd buy it at all animal crossing or not.


----------



## KingKyle (May 20, 2016)

It would be a pain to use the controls, so no. But if they made it for PC that would be cool


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

I probably would. It highly depends on what you could do though. I dont think many phones could handle a full fleshed out game, but i wouldnt mind a cute dress up game of some sorts that could interact with the 3DS somehow. I completely prefer the console games though since it lets me sit somewhere and be comfortable while my phone battery would die almost asap if it isnt a game that you can pickup and play for a few minutes.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 21, 2016)

I probably would. However, if it's something I have to wait and pay for in-game stuff probably not. I am not looking to spend real life cash just for virtual games. I feel like there will be that though because they do have to make some money somehow. But all in all, I would mostly likely try it out, but I'd probably stop playing it after a week or so.


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

id play any game related to animal crossing as long as it doesnt stray to far from its traditional gameplay roots


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 27, 2016)

Even yet more proof the 3DS is being done in by mobile when you start having some of the biggest IP's put on mobile. Pokemon was a given, it's not 100% Nintendo's, but Animal Crossing IS, so there you go, they're moving more and more into the mobile space. Fanboys don't want to admit it, but with the report today saying Nintendo expects to sell as many 3DS systems in the full year of 2017 as they sold in just the launch month of March, 2011, the handwriting is on the wall, it's a dying system, and mobile is the reason why. If you can't beat them, join them, and that's what Nintendo did with DeNA, and Animal Crossing is just one of many IP's getting the mobile treatment... RIP Nintendo dedicated handhelds, your days are numbered...


----------



## kenna (May 28, 2016)

I don't know. I feel like that would mean less gameplay available since it would be a mobile app. I'm sure I would, but it definitely would not replace the console AC games.


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

Yes I will only if there aren't any in app purchases like "spend $5 to get 1 mil bells!"


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

I would play it, but I would really like it if it could link to the AC game for the NX. I don't think an AC game entirely on mobile would play very well, but if it was like an add-on, it would be really neat.

Maybe like a Miitomo with your Mayor, or some minigames. There's potential there...


----------



## Bwazey (May 29, 2016)

I most likely wouldn't. I would be too worried about scummy in game purchases, rather than just a one time purchase game. Plus, I can only imagine how horrifying the touch controls would be. Some people have some weird thumbs and it would be hard. (Like me)


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 30, 2016)

Even yet more proof the 3DS is being done in by mobile when you start having some of the biggest IP's put on mobile. Pokemon was a given, it's not 100% Nintendo's, but Animal Crossing IS, so there you go, they're moving more and more into the mobile space. Fanboys don't want to admit it, but with the report today saying Nintendo expects to sell as many 3DS systems in the full year of 2017 as they sold in just the launch month of March, 2011, the handwriting is on the wall, it's a dying system, and mobile is the reason why. If you can't beat them, join them, and that's what Nintendo did with DeNA, and Animal Crossing is just one of many IP's getting the mobile treatment... RIP Nintendo dedicated handhelds, your days are numbered...


----------



## Alex518 (May 30, 2016)

i've thought about this before and it would actually be pretty cool. i'm always on my phone so i'd be playing a lot lol


----------



## spamurai (May 30, 2016)

I'm on my phone a lot too. I wonder when we'll get so new news 

- - - Post Merge - - -



snoozit said:


> Even yet more proof the 3DS is being done in by mobile when you start having some of the biggest IP's put on mobile. Pokemon was a given, it's not 100% Nintendo's, but Animal Crossing IS, so there you go, they're moving more and more into the mobile space. Fanboys don't want to admit it, but with the report today saying Nintendo expects to sell as many 3DS systems in the full year of 2017 as they sold in just the launch month of March, 2011, the handwriting is on the wall, it's a dying system, and mobile is the reason why. If you can't beat them, join them, and that's what Nintendo did with DeNA, and Animal Crossing is just one of many IP's getting the mobile treatment... RIP Nintendo dedicated handhelds, your days are numbered...



There's "rumours" of a new handheld next year... I think there was even a project name leak. Not sure where it originated from though.


----------



## dierefuji (May 30, 2016)

Obviously.
I would play it on the Dreamcast if I had to.


----------



## Mints (May 30, 2016)

The game belongs with Nintendo, on a DS, like God intended it to.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2016)

Nope, I would rather have Animal Crossing sold to Microsoft than play the games on my phone. I want full Animal Crossing games on handhelds/consoles, not phones.


----------



## spamurai (May 31, 2016)

I think people are split 50/50 :O


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 1, 2016)

Lol no. Why would i? I already have the game on my DS so i don't see a reason to waste money on the mobile version. Besides, i don't pay for mobile games because they're not worth it.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 1, 2016)

I think a lot of people (including people who say they won't) will download it purely out of curiosity xD


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Jun 2, 2016)

I probably would if the app was available to all smart phones not just Apple. It would be great to have more player to player interactions, maybe more mini games, better ways to trade, I could check on my villagers all day no matter where I am. The mobile field is large and Nintendo should use it well and not include in app purchases because everyone is sick and tired of those kinds of games


----------



## spamurai (Jun 4, 2016)

Mayor Snowball said:


> I probably would if the app was available to all smart phones not just Apple. It would be great to have more player to player interactions, maybe more mini games, better ways to trade, I could check on my villagers all day no matter where I am. The mobile field is large and Nintendo should use it well and not include in app purchases because everyone is sick and tired of those kinds of games



It'll be all smartphones.


----------



## Satu (Jun 5, 2016)

I would and will! And honestly even if the game sucked I would play it cause I'm such a animal crossing trash lol


----------



## llamasity (Jun 7, 2016)

If it was a pay up front game (like minecraft PE) and you just played like normal without in app purchases I'd consider it but if it was like The Sims Freeplay or the Kardashian apps i wouldn't play because that would kinda ruin the experience IMO


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you think we'll get any info at E3?


----------



## korumi (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll only pay it if it wasn't expensive. In app purchases are the absolute worst.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a stash of over $90 in the App Store now, so I'd really have no problem with spending so much for the game. What I'm really worried about is bad touch screen controls.


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd totally get it if it were the type of thing where...
• You could design your own house/avatar and share it to a HHN kind of thing
• You still lived in a town and could interact with villagers and whatnot without having to walk around (i.e. having there be a map and you could tap on a villager's house to go to it) unless it were more of a simple 8-bit engine
• There were holidays/events that you could participate in to get items
• You had a job at Nook's shop and could get money by working there rather than needing in-app purchases

OR if it were a Tiny Tower-type thing in which you'd have to make your apt building/neighborhood/town as cool as possible to get villagers to move in.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 16, 2016)

skylucario said:


> OR if it were a Tiny Tower-type thing; you had to make your apt building/neighborhood/town as cool as possible to get villagers to move in.



This would be a cool idea. Great for smartphone screensizes too  Good thinking.


----------



## Marc Franks (Jan 18, 2021)

*I can't believe I predicted this coming to phones lol *


----------



## bleached (Jan 22, 2021)

I probably wouldn't play any new mobile Animal Crossing games. I've tried Pocket Camp so many times and I can't stand it :'0  Though if it's more like a mainstream Animal Crossing game, I would try it out. I don't see myself enjoying it honestly. I would rather play a mainstream AC game on a bigger screen and I just feel like a mobile game wouldn't live up to the quality of New Horizons or New Leaf :]


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

Marc Franks said:


> If the Nintendo "NX" is capable of connecting to mobile devices would you download a animal crossing game onto your mobile device and play it? (A Rumor)
> 
> I can see where Nintendo is going with their mobile market, they want to bring there casual games closer to casual gamers on mobile. and Animal crossing is a casual game that appeals to all age groups, both male and female gamers, Impressive isn't it?
> 
> ...



Heck yeah I would, animal crossing without plugging my switch in every 10 minutes? Absolutely.


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 16, 2021)

i think it’d be fine but controls on mobile games are never really any good, it’s probably gonna be a hassle to move around nonetheless try to do basically anything at all. i mean im not the biggest fan of the idea but if it were to happen i would download and try it (and probably not even end up deleting it as i still have pocket camp for some reason even though im like never on it)


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2021)

i know this is old and that pocket camp has since been released lmao but i’d be down for a mainline mobile ac game! pocket camp was alright but i usually get bored of it after a week aha but i definitely wouldn’t be opposed to a non-spinoff mobile game one day!


----------



## maaango (Mar 20, 2021)

I think I would but I'm already playing other games on there. I guess it depends on the quality of the game too since I really like playing it on the switch cause of the graphics and the overall experience. Idk if they're able to accommodate everything as closely as the console versions, but I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 21, 2021)

I'd probably look into it first.  Mobile touchscreen controls aren't a dealbreaker for me, but I'd be feeling uncertain over a main series game being a mobile app for fear that they might start to lean on microtransactions.  As long as they weren't taking the series in that direction, I'd probably give it a try at least!  Another worry of mine is that I might not stick to it, though—I much prefer playing on handheld consoles over my phone whenever possible.  I feel like I'd be limited in my game-time because I'd be trying to juggle Animal Crossing with all the other stuff I use my phone for.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 21, 2021)

Used to play Pocket Camp. It was okay. NO COCKROACHES, PHEW.


----------



## BluebearL (Mar 24, 2021)

Funny seeing this thread with hindsight lol! I don't mind Pocket Camp, the items are gorgeous and I love the simple customisation options plus the fun of visiting each other's campsites/cabins, etc. My main issue with it is the fortune cookie system (pure rng) and the micro-transactions which I am generally against. I really want to get back into Pocket Camp when I get more time again so that I can share flowers in events with people and screenshots of my designs!


----------



## Frida644 (Mar 24, 2021)

I once played Pocket Camp for a while and I really enjoyed it. 
The only thing I didn’t like was the time it takes to create an item, you have to wait HOURS just to get a nice cute bed. 
I kinda missed the old feeling and went back to acnh xD


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 24, 2021)

No, I don't like playing games on mobile that much. I prefer playing on my mac or on a game console. Phone screens are just too small.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 24, 2021)

Pocket camp is garbage and I hate mobile games lol


----------



## JemAC (Apr 8, 2021)

If the game was free to download then I’d probably give it a go on mobile out of curiosity but I wouldn’t really be interested in buying a mobile game or paying for additional ads ons in the game. I don’t really think a mobile version could really do the game justice, a lot of the features that I really like in NH like decorating and terraforming would probably have to be left out or be given a limit on how much could be used to prevent lagging. Also while many mobile screens aren’t too small nowadays I still think I’d probably get a headache or eye strain from trying to focus on a game on my phone, I prefer the bigger screen of the switch for gaming.


----------



## Valeris (Apr 8, 2021)

Like others have stated, mobile would just be too laggy for me. It's not worth the hassle and while others enjoy Pocket Camp the nickle and dime MO would undoubtedly be a part of it.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 8, 2021)

I would play a port of the gamecube original on mobile.
I won't play pocket camp again


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2021)

Pocket Camp was a slight disappointment for me, so I wouldn’t play Animal Crossing on mobile again. I don’t think Animal Crossing is a game meant to be played on mobile devices.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 22, 2021)

I don’t think I would, but I would consider it if there is no RLC transactions and if it is free. If it costs then probably not since I am unsure if I will buy another ac after NH. I am happy playing it on a console right now. I have four gacha games on my phone (one i don’t play atm) so my space is pretty limited.


----------



## Sarah3 (May 5, 2021)

I would not play this game on mobile. PC wasn't really the game for me and I believe this game deserves to be on a bigger screen than a phone.


----------

